# Visiting Diver lost camera on Oriskany



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Rode out to the Oriskany with Due South Charters / Capt. Dalton today, and had a great day on the water....however one of the divers on the boat didn't have such a good day, as his camera came unclipped while on the tag line. We were tied into the smoke stack and were over the flight deck (port side) at the time...so there is a good chance that it is laying on the deck somewhere aft of the port elevator (just a guess).
...anyway I told him that the local divers were pretty lucky about finding lost cameras , and I would post this here for him :

Lost the digital camera and Ikelite housing over the Orkskany,
The housing should have the initials RM and/or the name Murray painted on it.
Reward if found.
I can be contacted at [email protected] or 859-200-8610


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Scott,

I'll look for it on my next Oriskany dive. I am planning a scooter trip to the props and around the bottom of the ship. 

Bryan


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Bryan! I could still see the flight deck on the fish finder, but the current could have carried over. ....anyway I know He would appreciate it if you came across it some time.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

check right where the angle deck meets the flight deck. thats where bryan saved my fin!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Another diver also lost a reel, a Lite Monkey brand reel. If that gets found, he would greatly appreciate that return as well. Contact me and I can get you in touch with him, or I will get it to him for you. Lost 8-1. Many thanks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Another diver also lost a reel, a Lite Monkey brand reel. If that gets found, he would greatly appreciate that return as well. Contact me and I can get you in touch with him, or I will get it to him for you. Lost 8-1. Many thanks.


Ok, I'll keep an eye open for the reel too.

FYI - I don't accept rewards. Just divers helping divers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Headed out Saturday morning (8/6) to look.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Good Luck Bryan! ....should be great weather for diving!:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry Scott, no joy on the camera.

I searched the flight deck forward of the island back to where the white paint begins about half way to the fantail. I then went to the bottom and searched the sand on the port side from a point parallel to the forward limit of the island, back to the props, under the stern and back parallel to the island on the starboard side. 

Vis was only about 30', so it is possible I missed it, but I tried to be thorough by searching in a grid pattern.

Although I did not find the camera, I did bring up:
- The Lite Monkey reel
- A dive knife
- Four weight pockets with weights
- A weight belt with weights
- A number of jigs and fishing weights
- Two large shells (for my wife)
- Some spiny oyster shells to give to the other passengers

I'll keep my eyes open for it on future dives.

Bryan


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW!.....you must have looked like you were starting your own dive shop when you came back to the boat!:laughing: Thanks for looking for the camera.....It may well have drifted out into the sand somewhere. Hate to hear that the vis was so low.....that tends to make it less fun, but at least it is still diving.
Thanks again, Scott.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm,
Text sent. Talk to you soon.


----------

